# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Ten Tips for Wandering Women

## Watints

A new travel book by Stephanie Elizondo Griest
Stephanie Elizondo Griest has mingled with the Russian Mafiya, polished Chinese propaganda, and belly danced with Cuban rumba queens.

----------


## searchnmeet

Thanks for the book, i am going to read it.

----------


## herryjohn

Nice book. I also read it.



deland dentist

----------


## rock45

nice book i already red this book it's really help full for wandering women keep it up for sharing that kind of good stuff

----------


## baovesamurai

> A new travel book by Stephanie Elizondo Griest
> Stephanie Elizondo Griest has mingled with the Russian Mafiya, polished Chinese propaganda, and belly danced with Cuban rumba queens.


Oh, nice book. I also read it.

----------


## Watints

A new travel book by Stephanie Elizondo Griest
Stephanie Elizondo Griest has mingled with the Russian Mafiya, polished Chinese propaganda, and belly danced with Cuban rumba queens.

----------


## searchnmeet

Thanks for the book, i am going to read it.

----------


## herryjohn

Nice book. I also read it.



deland dentist

----------


## rock45

nice book i already red this book it's really help full for wandering women keep it up for sharing that kind of good stuff

----------


## baovesamurai

> A new travel book by Stephanie Elizondo Griest
> Stephanie Elizondo Griest has mingled with the Russian Mafiya, polished Chinese propaganda, and belly danced with Cuban rumba queens.


Oh, nice book. I also read it.

----------

